# Neon-Pulverbeschichtung?



## GT-Oldschool (1. September 2008)

Hallo GT-Gemeinde!

Ich habe in SoCal einen hübschen 85er GT-Rahmen / Gabel (BMX / Performer) ersteigert und möchte ihn ordentlich aufbauen. Es gab damals einige Modelle in Neon-Orange (Das nannte sich "Day-Glo"), so soll er auch werden. Leider über Google und Sufu im Forum wenig befriedigende Ergebnisse... 

Hat jemand von Euch einen Tip? 

Besten Dank vorab!

Carsten


----------



## tomasius (1. September 2008)

Ich würde spontan sagen, es ist ein Pantone Farbton. In RAL Listen wirst du ihn wahrscheinlich nicht finden. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Oldschool (1. September 2008)

Danke Tom!

Jetzt brauche ich nur einen, der die Farbe pulvern kann.
Ich habe bei 2 Firmen angefragt, die können diese Farben nicht mehr beschaffen...


----------



## Manni1599 (2. September 2008)

Frag mal hier im Forum das Mitglied "KHUJAND". Artur (so sein wirklicher Name) hat z. Zt. einen Borrego von uns zum pulvern, der hat einen sehr guten Ruf und kann wohl auch einiges an Farben auftreiben.


----------



## GT-Oldschool (2. September 2008)

Das werde ich tun, danke für den Tip!!


----------



## Master | Torben (2. September 2008)

Siehe meine Galerie - alle zwei Bikes von Khujand gemacht 

Wegen RAL - schau mal im Internet nach RAL-Effekt (glaub so heißt das). Ansonsten mal bei Wikipedia RAL suchen da steht das genauer. Es gibt zwei Zusatzsortimente von RAL die unter anderem metallic Farben und glaub auch Neonfarben enthalten-


----------



## Backfisch (2. September 2008)

Evtl nennt sich das "Leuchtrot", wird bei Rettungsfahrzeugen und -gerät verwendet. RAL 3024.


----------



## GT-Oldschool (3. September 2008)

Danke! Khujand ist Super, da werde ich´s wohl machen lassen.
Dokumentation folgt!

Cheers

Carsten


----------



## Stemmel (4. September 2008)

GT-Oldschool schrieb:


> Danke! Khujand ist Super, da werde ich´s wohl machen lassen.
> Dokumentation folgt!
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Jo, mein Borrego ist auch bei ihm...  Bin sehr gespannt auf perlrubinrot!


----------



## THBiker (4. September 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Frag mal hier im Forum das Mitglied "KHUJAND". Artur (so sein wirklicher Name)




kann ich auch nur empfehlen!! Günstig, schnell und ordentliche Arbeit!...mußt mal den "Pulverbeschichtungs Thread " suchen dort siehst du viele Arbeiten von ihm


----------

